# Need a gas tank for a GT5000 Craftsman Garden Tractor



## Satan

Hey!

I have a newly acquired approx 10 yrs old Craftsman GT5000 Garden Tractor model number 917.276310 that gas a leaky gas tank. It's a very large tank that you have to take off the rear fender and footrest assembly. It fills thru the top left of the rear fender and just below that the fender has a cut out to visually see through a sight window for fuel amount.

Can anyone help me??

Regards, Steve


----------



## Bill Kapaun

Google-
AYP 179115 tank


----------



## Satan

Did that, there's a lot of listings and companies showing that they've got it, but after calling EVERY ONE OF THEM, probably 50 or so, taking over 5 hours, the answer was that it's NO LONGER AVAILABLE, since Husqvarva is in the process of buying out and acquiring many other mower companies and have chosen to reduce parts inventory this way....just saying that a 10 yr old Garden Tractor that is an absolute bulldozer and a terrific workhorse is now unusable due to the mfg deciding to not keep any parts in inventory.

I've been on ebay and Craigslist also

Pretty sad that I can get parts for a 40 yr old tractor, snowblower or lawn mower, but not a 10 yr old one.


----------



## Satan

HEY, found a cache of tanks and they're for sale.......


----------



## sabernat

*Fuel tank*



Satan said:


> HEY, found a cache of tanks and they're for sale.......


I am in the same boat, need a craftsman fuel tank Pt # 179115. Any ideas where to purchase?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Satan

You're probably going to have to start looking at purchasing used, parts tractors that others have given up on....or whole donor tractors with blown motors or bad front ends....make room in your yard for your new personal tractor scrap yard!


----------



## sabernat

Also looking for craftsman fuel tank #179115, where did you locate these?

Steve


----------



## Satan

Sold tank.....thanx


----------



## Bbearls

*Fuel tank*



Satan said:


> HEY, found a cache of tanks and they're for sale.......


Like the other folks I have an old Craftsman GT300 which now has a leaky gas tank...part number 179115. Other than filling up my yard with Craftsman tractor carcasses (have enough old cars doing that) any ideas where to find a replacement tank? 

Thanks...Bob


----------



## Satan

Basically tripped over one in a junk yard with a blown motor and tranny, but a perfectly good gas tank....if not for that I'd be in the same boat as you... Keep looking, or buy my tractor!


----------



## rdr202

Why can't you repair the tank?


----------



## Bbearls

thanks for the responses. After a little more research, decided to try to repair the tank. Got some JB Weld Water Weld and put it on yesterday. It's all cured and will check this morning to see if it holds.

Bob


----------



## Satan

The reason it can't be repaired is that its brittle and porous at the sight window and under the seat where they decided to put a 5 inch cutout in the top of the body that gets ozone when you tip the seat up to drain the water or keep it cool....recipe for disaster!


----------



## Murphy IRE

Okay 2 years later. Model 917276070 Same boat. I've been trying to seal the tank, but for every one I seal, I put another one back, during installation. Western Slope Colorado.


----------



## Daniel mango

The only repair that truly works is plastic welding. I fixed two tanks two years ago and still no leaks. The problem is the tank is made with HDPE and it's not effected by the fuel, and. Is not repairable by any of the
off the shelf products. HDPE is available for free, the liner in oil containers just ask any restaurant and they gladly give you all you want.


----------

